# A song to share with your Wayward?



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Billie Holiday - You Can't Be Mine - YouTube and somebody else's, too


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

I like this! Thanks! Billy Joel - My Life - YouTube


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hope you don't mind, I took a double shot. 
Phil Collins - I Dont Care Anymore (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

RightfulRiskTaker said:


> I like this! Thanks! Billy Joel - My Life - YouTube


I thought this was a wayward theme song? My wayward ex would probably be the one to share it with me.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

The Black Keys - Next Girl - YouTube


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

Roy Clark - *Thank God and Greyhound your Gone*


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

B.J. Berg - The Laughing Song - YouTube


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

Here's my favorite two that always come to mind:

Deftones - Poltergeist | HD LYRICS - YouTube

Best line in the song: "What can I say? I think your head's F*CKED!"

and

Everybody Knows That You're Insane - Queens of the Stone Age - YouTube


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Weasels Ripped My Flesh - Frank Zappa

http://www.last.fm/music/+noredirect/Frank+Zappa/Weasels+Ripped+My+Flesh/Weasles+Ripped+My+Flesh


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Madonna "Take a Bow"
Madonna - Take A Bow - YouTube
Notice the symbolic death of the relationship at the end of the video.

For the guys:
Marvin Gaye "I heard It Through the Grapevine"
Marvin Gaye - Heard It Through The Grapevine (Live at Montreux) - YouTube


----------



## Yessongs72 (Dec 6, 2012)

The Wedding Present "No Christmas"

Its on You Tube but i failed at making the link work.

Its written from the point of view of a CAUGHT WS and is my 2nd favourite Christmas Single ever (and i'm old enough to have heard a few)


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Since I've Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin - YouTube


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Rodney Crowell & Vince Gill ~ I Hope You Shed A Million Tears - YouTube

_"...Our love was like a sacred scroll
You never did learn to read
I gave to you my heart and soul
And you left it there to bleed

I made a vow to stand by you
Down through our golden years
You broke my heart and left me blue
To shed a million tears

You said goodbye so casually
Oh, I took it hard, it's true
The Bible says forgive you
But that's something I can't do..."_


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Ugly Kid Joe - Everything About You - YouTube


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

Your Time Is Gonna' Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Ben Folds Five - Song For The Dumped - YouTube


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Lon said:


> I thought this was a wayward theme song? My wayward ex would probably be the one to share it with me.


To me it's just a liberating song with the "you" meaning WS and the "they" meaning society's double standard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Godsmack - Keep Away - YouTube


----------



## ZombieDad (Jan 29, 2012)

Nick Cave, "Where Do We Go Now But Nowhere?"

Where Do We Go Now But Nowhere - Nick Cave and the bad seeds - YouTube

"The kitten that padded and purred on my lap
Now swipes at my face with the paw of a bear
I turn the other cheek and you lay into that
O where do we go now but nowhere?"


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

During our false R, one of my stbxw's favourite songs was "One Life Stand" by Longo and Wainwright.

Longo & Wainwright - One Life Stand - Video Dailymotion

Problem is, she (as well as most people who hear the song) think it is "One NIGHT stand". 

I remember her saying she liked this song, and then listening to it and thinking to myself "One NIGHT stand? Man... we are REALLY in trouble...." :rofl:


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

How about I knew you werre trouble by taylor swift


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

Evanescence - Going Under



> Blurring and stirring the truth and the lies
> So I don't what's real what's not


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

I recently came across a song that I thought fit perfectly for anyone that isnt getting full recommitment in their relationship.

Halfway Gone Lyrics--Lifehouse - YouTube


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

The title for Greenday's Goodridance comes to mind, but not so much for the lyrics... just the title.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just couldn't resist....
Katy Perry - Wide Awake - YouTube

http://youtu.be/MyShkaAwbR8 Hilary Duff - Stranger In My Life


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

OK...I'm going to be the black sheep of this thread. Hubs and I love to watch NCIS - and a song came on last night at the end...great song. And I also found another one by the same artist...so 2 from me today based on where we are:

Patty Griffin - Not Alone (with lyrics) - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbUQsNhAlaA


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Buckcherry - Sorry (music w/ lyrics) - YouTube

dont have one for him but HE gave me this one recently.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> Buckcherry - Sorry (music w/ lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> dont have one for him but HE gave me this one recently.


CTU - my hubs sent these: 

Lee Brice - Hard To Love - YouTube (in last month)

Better Than I Used To Be (lyrics on screen)Tim McGraw - YouTube (first month - first day of NC)


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> Buckcherry - Sorry (music w/ lyrics) - YouTube
> 
> dont have one for him but HE gave me this one recently.


Just listened - perfect choice Mr. CTU!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> Ugly Kid Joe - Everything About You - YouTube


LOL! When I think "Everything About You", this song comes to mind:

I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace (Lyrics) - YouTube



Haven't listened to that one in a LONG time though.

Now, for my WS, the song CTU posted is more fitting.


----------



## woogy (Dec 20, 2012)

Sara Evans - A Little Bit Stronger - YouTube

Sara Evans - A Little Bit Stronger


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Godsmack - I ****ing hate you Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Seether - Country Song (Lyrics) - YouTube


I feel like I'm having a "song war" with Disenchanted. 

And yes, at one point, this one was one I listened to a lot...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

But this is one he would have "said" to me when I was in my EA. 
Theory Of A Deadman - Not Meant To Be - YouTube


----------



## Yessongs72 (Dec 6, 2012)

The whole problem with this is that i keep thinking of songs that are for me. That and that my whole Joni Mitchell collection is pretty much off limits at the moment, songs like 'a case of you' or 'river' or 'the last time i saw Richard' just slay me at the moment.

Big Country - In A Big Country

But the lyric of the day (for me) was written by the late, great Stuart Adamson, from Big Country's 'In A Big Country' we get...

"I thought that pain and truth were things that really mattered,
but you can't stay here with single hope you had shattered"

which is pretty much how i feel


----------



## Bee2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

F You by Cee-Lo Green. 
Not to thread jack but my h song to ow was
I will wait for you by Mumford and Sons
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Kris Allen featuring Pat Monahan - The Truth - YouTube


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Alanis Morissette - So unsexy - YouTube (note the album title-Under Rug Swept- wow.)

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/alanismorissette/sounsexy.html


This one sat with me for a long time. Still does at times though it is fading in its ability to pierce my soul as he gives more and more to R.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Delia's Gone-Johnny Cash - YouTube


----------



## BrokenVows (Oct 12, 2012)

Dixie Chicks, You Were Mine. I always thought it was such a sad & touching song...never thought some of the lyrics would one day apply to me...

You Were Mine - Dixie Chicks - YouTube


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Today I feel more this way:

Duran Duran "Still Breathing" 
Duran Duran-Still Breathing Slideshow - YouTube

......trampled but still breathing.
......I'm just waiting for a good day.

The end reminds me of breathing and the sound of time ticking.


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

Oran Juice Jones - Walkin in the rain!

LOLOL!!

Hey hey baby how ya doin' come on in here

Got some hot chocolate on the stove waiting for you
Listen first things first let me hang up the coat

Yeah how was your day today?
Did you miss me?

You did? Yeah? I missed you too

I missed you so much I followed you today

That's right now close your mouth
'Cause you cold busted!

Now just sit down here, sit down here
I'm so upset with you I don't know what to do

You know my first impulse was to run up on you
And do a Rambo

I was about to jam you and flat blast both of you
But I didn't wanna mess up this thirt-seven hundred dollar lynx coat

So instead I chilled -- That's right chilled
I called up the bank and took out every dime.

Than I cancelled all your credit cards...
I stuck you up for every piece of jewelery I ever bought you!

Don't go lookin' in that closet 'cause everything you came here with is
packed up and waiting for you in the guest room. What were you
thinking?

You don't mess with the Juice!
I gave you silk suits, blue diamonds and gucci handbags.
I gave you things you couldn't even pronounce!
But now I can't give you nothing but advice.
Cause you're still young, yeah, you're young.
And you're gonna find somebody like me one of these days . . .

Until then, you know what you gotta do?
You gotta get on outta here with that alley-cat-coat-wearin-hush-puppy-shoe-wearing crumbcake I saw you with. 

Cause you dismissed!

That's right, Silly rabbit, tricks are made for kids, don't you know
that. You without me is like corn flakes without the milk! 

This is my world. You're just a squirrel trying to get a nut! Now get on outta
here. Scat!

Don't touch that coat!


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

WH here. My W shared this one w/ me:

LORRIE MORGAN- GOOD AS I WAS TO YOU - YouTube


----------



## woogy (Dec 20, 2012)

Linda Davis - Walk Away
Walk Away - YouTube


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Heard this on the radio and listened to the lyrics for the first time in awhile, made my think of this thread:

Bon Jovi - U give love a bad name (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Lostinthis (Sep 11, 2012)

Blake Shelton - I'm Sorry Lyrics [Blake Shelton's New 2011 Single] - YouTube

Blake Shelton - I'm Sorry Lyrics [Blake Shelton's New 2011 Single

"I'm Sorry"


You say you don't know what you were thinking,
Well neither do I.
And after the time we spent together,
You think you deserve another try.

Well girl I don't know what it is
That you're expecting
Just because you looked me in the eye

And say you're sorry,
Oh, you're sorry,
You want it back the way it was.
Well I'm sorry,
But sometimes sorry,
Just ain't good enough.

You say you never meant to hurt me,
Well that might be true.
But do you really think I should forgive you,
For what you put me through.

Oh, I remember every time you said you loved me
But I know now your love was just a lie

And you say you're sorry,
Oh you're sorry,
You want it back the way it was.
Well I'm sorry,
But sometimes sorry,
Just ain't good enough.

Oh, girl I don't know what it is
That you're expecting
Just because you looked me in the eye

And say you're sorry...

Oh, you're sorry,
So sorry,
And you want it back the way it was.
Well I'm sorry,
But sometimes sorry,
Just ain't good enough.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Gary Allan just came out with a song on his new CD called Bones...I think its brilliant!!

This isnt my video but I was there. I couldnt wait to buy the CD when it came out 3 days ago!

Gary Allan Bones Conroe TX Sep29,2012 - YouTube


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

The Civil Wars - Falling (Lyrics) - YouTube

Yeah.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Zac Brown Band " Cold Hearted " 

excellent song imo, youtube it you may like it if you like country

This is a good thread


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Steely Dan - Black Cow (Song & Lyrics) - YouTube I didn't care anymore.


----------



## MrMathias (Nov 19, 2012)

Zeppelin 

Babe I'm Gonna Leave You


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

roostr said:


> Zac Brown Band " Cold Hearted "
> 
> excellent song imo, youtube it you may like it if you like country
> 
> This is a good thread


Havent heard this one until today....how fitting!!


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

ladybird said:


> Kris Allen featuring Pat Monahan - The Truth - YouTube


Ohh, I like this one too!


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Dead Sara-Sorry For it All-Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Adele - Skyfall (Lyric Video) - YouTube*


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Fun thread! 

I often wondered what others cranked when they needed a music fix. 

I grew up in the '80s, so here is one of my favorites:

Def Leppard - Love Bites - YouTube

And another classic:
Great White - Once Bitten Twice Shy [lyrics] - YouTube


----------



## stuck in los angeles (Feb 15, 2013)

Was playing this this weekend: Foriegner - Cold As Ice


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

Guns n Roses - "dead horse"
Puddle of Mud - "she hates me"

Used to love the song "remember when" by alan jackson an i would always request it at functions/weddings/honky tonkin with my wife. And we would dance. 
Now it just makes me sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

REO Speedwagon- Take It On the Run

REO Speedwagon - Take It On The Run (Live - 2008) - YouTube

This one speaks to me a lot and it is sort of interesting, because this used to be "our" group:

REO Speedwagon- Time For Me to Fly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o51baQWH5Ec


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> Steely Dan - Black Cow (Song & Lyrics) - YouTube I didn't care anymore.


Love that song. Actually, the whole CD is awesome.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Last Christmas I gave you my heart the very next day you gave it away


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

rrrbbbttt said:


> Last Christmas I gave you my heart the very next day you gave it away




That is so sad, but it made me snicker, because it is such a bad song that you can't get out of your head.


----------



## stuck in los angeles (Feb 15, 2013)

SaltInWound said:


> REO Speedwagon- Time For Me to Fly
> 
> REO Speedwagon - Time for Me to Fly (Live - 2010) - YouTube


I played that for mine last week. She asked me who it was for. I replied it's for you babe.


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

September- Cry for you. 

"Forever and ever
Life is now or never
Forever's gonna slow you down

You'll never see me again
So now who's gonna cry for you
You'll never see me again
No matter what you do "


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

Phantogram- Mouthful of diamonds.

"The world is not around because of you
You know I'm not around because of you

You've got a mouthful of diamonds
And a pocketful of secrets
I know you're never telling anyone
Because the patterns they control your mind
Those patterns take away my time
Hello, goodbye

Wasted, you tell the truth when you could've lied
And troubles are on the rise cuz you're in disguise, oh
And if it isn't me then pack your bags and leave
I wish I could believe those devils won't take you back
Out to the salty sea

You've got a mouthful of diamonds
And a pocketful of secrets"


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

The great philosophers Motley Crue

Dont go away mad, just go away.

Motley Crue - Don't Go Away Mad (Just Go Away) - YouTube

Oooo, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
One Time
Oooo, yeah,Oooooooo
We could sail away
Or catch a freight train
Or a rocketship into outer space
Nothin' left to do
*Too many things were said
To ever make it feel
Like yesterday did*

Seasons must change
Separate paths, separate ways
If we blame it on anything
Let's blame it on the rain

I knew it all along
I'd have to write this song
*Too young to fall in love
Guess we knew it all along
*
That's alright, that's okay
We were walkin' through some youth
Smilin' through the pain
That's alright, that's okay
Let's turn the page

My friends called today
Down from L.A.
They were shooting pool all night
Sleeping half of the day
They said I could crash
If I could find my own way
I told them you were leaving
On a bus to go away

*That's alright, that's okay
We were two kids in love
Trying to find our way*
That's alright, that's okay
Held our dreams in our hands
Let our minds run away
That's alright, now that's okay
We were walkin' through some youth
Smilin' through the pain
That's alright, let's turn the page
And remember what I say girl
And it goes this way

Girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away
Girl, don't go away mad
Now girl, just go away
Here we go

Don't go away mad
I don't want you to stay, Yeah
Come on, girl

Come on, baby
I'll say it one more time

*Girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away
Girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away yeah, yeah
Girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away, Yeah
Now I said girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away
Now I said girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away, yeah
Girl, don't go away mad
Girl, just go away...*

Some of the bolded words apply to alot of the younguns that come here that were married at 22... 

Damn near all BS's here can relate to the dont go away mad just go away part.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Son House - Death Letter - YouTube

There's a few sentiments here that fit. It's hard to love someone who don't love you!


----------



## lovesux (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's few..

Chris Brown featuring Tyga & Kevin McCall - Deuces - YouTube

Justin Timberlake - Cry Me A River - YouTube Cry me a river- Justin Timberlake

 Papa Roach - Last Resort -YouTube


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Hard to believe my husband used to sing this song to me.

Extreme - More Than Words - YouTube


----------



## lovesux (Feb 24, 2013)

SaltInWound said:


> Hard to believe my husband used to sing this song to me.
> 
> Extreme - More Than Words - YouTube


Yeah..my wife used to sing that to me too..and she cheating on me.
Words don't mean **** if people don't mean them.

few tracks that i don't listen to anymore..i used to love them..

Groovy kind of love- Phil Collins
Damn Yankees- Can you take my higher


----------



## woogy (Dec 20, 2012)

Should've Said No Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

for 2 weeks post dday I listened to 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63NiS3uZaTA
at least 100 times


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Something from one of my workout playlists. A good one to run to. 
"I dont care" Apocolyptica.

Apocalyptica - I Don't Care w/ Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## All of a sudden (Jan 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFJu8DCH_b0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Love this one!


----------



## woogy (Dec 20, 2012)

The Band Perry - You Lie - YouTube


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

Birds of Tokyo - The Dark side of Love - YouTube


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

Dead Letter Circus - One Step [Official Video] - YouTube

I hate when you come around
I hate what I've become now
I hate that we compromised
Just to grow closer
Say that you're gonna go
See I can't take it anymore
I just can't find a way
I won't lie

One step away from here
and just a moment to go

Is it ok if I close my eyes
As we go further

I want escape from the compromise
As we come closer
Say that you're gonna go
See I can't take it anymore
This is my escape
One more lie

One step away from here
and just a moment to go

It's just a moment
One step away...

Just can't find a way


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

_"When I'm on Tour, The Neighbor has it in for me." _

C/M Bluegrass


----------



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

I guess this applies to all that are having difficulty's with there love ones 

Gabrielle Sometimes for my best friend youtube


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't this has been posted before.

I think it addresses the dichotomy of loving someone who betrays you - and the regrets over what is lost.

Warrant - I Saw Red - YouTube

"I Saw Red"


Oo it must be magic, How inside your eyes I see my destiny
Every time we kiss I feel you breathe your love so deep inside of me
If the moon and stars should fall, they'd be easy to replace
I would lift you up to heaven, And you would take their place

I saw red
When I opened up the door
I saw red
My heart just spilled onto the floor
And I didn't need to see his face
I saw yours
I saw red and then I closed the door

I don't think I'm gonna love you anymore

Everyday I wake up
I thank God that you are still a part of me
We've opened up the door to which
So many people never find the key
And if the sun should ever fail to send its light
We would burn a thousand candles
And make everything alright

I saw red
When I opened up the door
I saw red
My heart just spilled onto the floor
And I didn't need to see his face
I saw yours
I saw red when I closed the door
I don't think I'm gonna love you anymore

I've been hurt
And I've been blind
I'm not sure that I'll be fine
I never thought it would end this way
Oo it must be magic


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

My wife has not cheated that I know of, but a song that fits us is For no one by the Beatles
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

Found an excellent song in a great ablum.

Conditions - Descent of Man

"I admit the rotting state of chivalry
And I am well aware that vermin will infest my city streets
But I never thought that I'd find you
Walking with the worst of them, ignoring what you knew

Didn't it cross your mind
I didn't have to hear it

You were looking, you were thinking
"Why not, she's worth it"
Couldn't wait to find her drinking
My god, you're worthless
I thought I knew you and I thought I could believe the words you say
You took advantage anyway

I understand the trying times
And I believe that every criminal should pay for all their crime
But I never thought I'd find a friend
In such blatant disregard for how it all would end

Now you've crossed the line
Don't **** with my life

You keep alluding to the truth you'll never say
With every word you'll blow yourself away
I'm at a loss, just who the hell do you think you are
You took advantage anyway"


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

I shared this song with my fWW. It REALLY hits home, plus it is a great song..

*Brandi Carlile
That Wasn't Me*

That Wasn't Me - YouTube


Hang on, just hang on for a minute
I've got something to say
I'm not asking you to move on or forget it
But these are better days
To be wrong all along and admit is not amazing grace
But to be loved like a song you remember
Even when you've changed

Tell me did I go on a tangent?
Did I lie through my teeth?
Did I cause you to stumble on your feet?
Did I bring shame on my family?
Did it show when I was weak?
Whatever you see, that wasn't me
That wasn't me, that wasn't me

When you're lost you will toss every lucky coin you'll ever try
And you will hide from every god like he ever turns his back on us
And you will fall all the way to the bottom and land on your own knife
But you'll learn who you are even if it doesn't take your life

Tell me did I go on a tangent?
Did I lie through my teeth?
Did I cause you to stumble on your feet?
Did I bring shame on my family?
Did it show when I was weak?
Whatever you see, that wasn't me
That wasn't me, that wasn't me

But I want you to know that you'll never alone
I wanna believe do I make myself a blessing to everyone I meet
When you fall I will get you on your feet
Do I spend time with my family?
Did it show when I was weak?
When that's what you see, that will be me
That will be me, that will be me
That will be me

I think the song is about addiction to drugs/ alcohol, but it applies so well to anyone trying to recover. I just wish my fWW had found it first on her own and brought it to my attention


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Here is one more by Zac Brown

Zac Brown Band - Goodbye In Her Eyes - YouTube

Its my second favorite next to "Cold Hearted"

I play these on guitar love them both


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

After a long and utterly exhausting day, on the first night of D-day at 4:30 am, (YES, 4:30 AM) I sent my WH this song to his phone. He laid in the guest room (where he was sent to) and sobbed. I guess he should of thought of the damage he would inflict on us beforehand!

What Kind of Fool?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXp1xY2fKoM


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

brokenhearted118 said:


> What Kind of Fool?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXp1xY2fKoM


Beautiful song. I love Barry Gibb.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPFeKrq24_s

Do You Believe In Shame.....Duran Duran


----------



## punkinhead (Mar 19, 2013)

No Surprise by Daughtry... 
this is my theme song right now.

I've practiced this for hours, gone 'round and 'round
And now I think that I've got it all down
And as I say it louder I love how it sounds
'Cause I'm not taking the easy way out

Not wrapping this in ribbons
Shouldn't have to give a reason why

It's no surprise, I won't be here tomorrow
I can't believe that I stayed till today
Yeah, you and I will be a tough act to follow
But I know in time we'll find this was no surprise

It came out like a river once I let it out
When I thought that I wouldn't know how
Held onto it forever just pushing it down
Felt so good to let go of it now

Not wrapping this in ribbons
Shouldn't have to give a reason why

It's no surprise I won't be here tomorrow
I can't believe that I stayed till today
There's nothing here in this heart left to borrow
There's nothing here in this soul left to say

Don't be surprised when we hate this tomorrow
God knows we tried to find an easier way
Yeah, you and I will be a tough act to follow
But I know in time we'll find this was no surprise

Our favorite place we used to go
The warm embrace that no one knows
The loving look that's left your eyes
That's why this comes as no, as no surprise

If I could see the future and how this plays out
I bet it's better than where we are now
But after going through this
It's easier to see the reason why


----------



## mintypeas (Apr 17, 2013)

kelly clarkson behind these hazel eyes. sorry cant do a link but its on youtube. this song sums up exactly how i feel so please listen to it as i think alot of bs will understand the feelings. x


----------



## TimesOfChange (Mar 20, 2013)

The King hit the nail on the head for me...

Elvis Presley Devil in Disguise - YouTube

And not to forget Johnny Cash...

Ring of Fire Johnny Cash - YouTube

But my favorite right now is

I Hear You Knocking........go to h... b... and stay there 
Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking - YouTube


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

Always loved R. B Greaves' song:

R.B. Greaves -Take A Letter Maria - YouTube


Last night, as I got home, about a half past ten
There was the woman I thought I knew in the arms of another man.
I kept my cool, I ain't no fool. Let me tell ya what happened then.
I packed some clothes and I walked out ..and I ain't goin' back again.

Chorus
So take a letter Maria..address it to my wife
Say I won't be coming home..gotta start a new life
Oh Take a letter Maria..address it to my wife
Send a copy to my lawyer..gotta start a new life

You've been many things but most of all a good secretary to me
And it's time like this I feel, you've always been close to me
Was I wrong to work nights, to try to build a good life?
All work, and no play has just cost me a wife

Chorus
So take a letter Maria..address it to my wife
Say I won't be coming home..gotta start a new life
Take a letter Maria..address it to my wife
Send a copy to my lawyer, gotta have a new life

When a man loves a woman, it's hard to understand
That she would find pleasure in the arms of another man
I never really noticed, how sweet you are to me
It just so happens I'm free tonight, would you like to have dinner with me?

So take a letter Maria..address it to my wife
Say I won't be coming home..gonna start a new life
Ohhhh, Take a letter Maria..address it to my wife
Send a copy to my lawyer..Gonna have a new life
Take a letter Maria..address it to my wife


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

I Won't Give Up - Jason Mraz Lyrics - YouTube

yeah, I know


----------



## LRgirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Mumford and Sons - Home - Lyrics (HD) - YouTube

this song actually makes my heart ache!


----------



## Emptyshelldad (Apr 29, 2013)

Love don't run by Steve holy - good reconciliation song
Steve Holy - Love Don't Run lyrics - YouTube

Uncle Sam - I don't ever want to see you again 
Uncle Sam - I Don't Ever Want To See You Again (Lyrics) - YouTube

Sawyer brown - all these years
All these years Sawyer Brown - YouTube

Johnny Lang - missing your love
Jonny Lang - Missing Your Love - YouTube

I have more ill post later. But these are some of the best for
"our situation"....ya know like the mafia calls it "this thing of ours". So we shall call this horrible ordeal we are in "our situation".


----------



## Emptyshelldad (Apr 29, 2013)

Had to add that the lorrie Morgan one of good as I was to you is also a great one, I saw it listed earlier so I thought I'd agree. 

Another one
Eamon- fu$& it
**** It - Eamon (LYRICS) - YouTube

Bille Myers kiss the rain
Billie Myers - Kiss The Rain - YouTube


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

Probably posted already...

While my wife was cheating, and I didn't know what was going on.. I used to sing Foreigners "cold as ice" to myself walking around the house....


----------



## LRgirl (Apr 9, 2013)

James Morrison - Broken Strings

James Morrison - Broken Strings ft. Nelly Furtado - YouTube

"Broken Strings"

Let me hold you 
For the last time 
It's the last chance to feel again 
But you broke me 
Now I can't feel anything 

When I love you, 
It's so untrue 
I can't even convince myself 
When I'm speaking, 
It's the voice of someone else 

Oh it tears me up 
I try to hold on, but it hurts too much 
*I try to forgive, but it's not enough to make it all okay* 

You can't play on broken strings 
You can't feel anything that your heart don't want to feel 
I can't tell you something that ain't real 

Oh the truth hurts 
And lies worse 
How can I give anymore 
When I love you a little less than before 

Oh what are we doing 
We are turning into dust 
*Playing house in the ruins of us *

Running back through the fire 
When there's nothing left to save 
It's like chasing the very last train when it's too late 

Oh it tears me up 
*I try to hold on, but it hurts too much 
I try to forgive, but it's not enough to make it all okay 
*
You can't play on broken strings 
You can't feel anything that your heart don't want to feel 
I can't tell something that ain't real 

*Well the truth hurts, 
And lies worse *
How can I give anymore 
When I love you a little less than before 

But we're running through the fire 
When there's nothing left to save 
It's like chasing the very last train 
When we both know it's too late (too late) 

You can't play on broken strings 
You can't feel anything that your heart don't want to feel 
I cant tell you something that ain't real 

*Well truth hurts, 
And lies worse *
How can I give anymore 
When I love you a little less than before 

Let me hold you for the last time 
It's the last chance to feel again


​


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Just Passing Through - Jason Aldean

Facebook Friends - Brad Paisley 

Both of these make my WW cry as they speak directly to her actions and treatment of me.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

This one is sort of a self realization of the wayward (or however you interpret the topic). 

Sting- Ghost Story
Ghost Story by Sting with lyrics - YouTube


----------



## jenglenn (Jan 31, 2013)

Seether - Careless Whisper - YouTube


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

Perfect song:

Go To Hell (Piano Version) w/ lyrics - Go Radio - YouTube


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Dear John - Taylor Swift. Lol


----------



## dsGrazzl3D (Apr 22, 2013)

Gosh I was looking for different thread. but this seems to work. I'm going back thru my love of Nine Inch Nails as new CD coming soon... New trax release this Thursday (2 more days!)  
Anyways found the lyrics & thought it might belong here as I've never heard anybody here mention this one yet:


> NINE INCH NAILS LYRICS
> "That's What I Get"
> 
> Just when everything was making sense.
> ...


{link}


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Dwight Yoakam - It's Never Alright - YouTube


----------

